# Business idea



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi this may seem a bit of a crazy thread probably not the usual.... But I have an idea one which iv came across whilst doing a university assignment. It's a bussness idea and iv researched it and can't find anything like it on the web which is good as its a web based design. Trouble is I have no business orientated experience so I'm not sure where to start. I guess il need to plan the implementation of how I'm going to get the business rolling probably need funding etc. has anyone experienced setting up thier own business? Thanks.
Ben


----------

